# Escalante visual?



## jmack (Jun 3, 2004)

So, every other low elevation stream on the western slope is rising, but Robideau has not budged. I am thinking this might be due to diversions on Robideau, of which there are many. 

Grand Junction boaters- your time for greatness is now. You know what to do. Provide us with the visuals that we all want and everlasting glory will be your reward.


----------



## ACC (Oct 30, 2003)

Aye, aye. I know there's people running it just keeping the secret before the hordes arrive. At least based on the San Miguel guages it should be (been) running.


----------



## leif (Jul 11, 2009)

*Week old data:*

I was there about a full week ago, and it was indeed every bit as low as the gauge said it was. But yeah, that was a week ago.


----------



## farmer (Apr 30, 2004)

???? anyone have a look? I am rather bored above 9,000 feet right now... and it is full melt down today. would jump in the car right now........


----------



## Crazy Nate (Aug 29, 2008)

Thinkin about a virgin run on escalante sunday if somebody posts a reliable visual tomorrow. I'm not going to lie, it would be nice to follow somebody who has been in there before! Ill be comeing from Vail. Let me know.


----------



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

There's 1270 difference between Delta & GJ. It's gotta be running with that, no? If it's running this weekend and nobody has reported it, it's a very shameful day for mountainbuzz.


----------



## thecraw (Oct 12, 2003)

Driving right past it on Tuesday... Please fire up some local perspective!


----------



## yourrealdad (May 25, 2004)

If Kevin and Alex give me limp head I will head there tomorrow and get a visual for you all. If anyone knows of a shuttle bunny that could make the trip worth while let me know


----------



## JDHOG72 (Jul 18, 2007)

Yo Dad,
Crazy Nate and I are heading out there tmrw. Probably be there about 3ish. Let me know if you want to try and coordinate shuttle. If it's not running were heading south to the piedra or over to cross mtn. Nate's boof is gay so he might be down with riding shuttle with you. 
JD 970-331-5380


----------



## JDHOG72 (Jul 18, 2007)

The Roubideau gage has steadily been going up since Friday and is now over 200. Nate and I are going today if anyone wants to shuttle let me know. JD 970-331-5380


----------



## st2eelpot (Apr 15, 2008)

Let us know how it is. I could be up for running it Wed or Thurs.


----------



## Meng (Oct 25, 2003)

Looking for an update and a Wednesday run (might be my only chance of the season, dammit). It has GOT to be running. The East and Slate here in CB are running big due to a rapid loss in our lower elevation snow pack (dust). We still cant get to the creeks but the water is.....flowing downstream rapidly. If anyone is going to be out there on Weds. and want to run shuttle let me know. No guarantees on me going yet though, just tentative....


----------



## Canada (Oct 24, 2006)

*Will Thursdays rain turn it off or bring it up?*

Too many questions!!


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

Don't have a visual, but my two cents is that it will be running wed. Roubideau barometer is coming up, almost 300, which should be a decent min flow. There are diversions that could make the barometer read lower, but if there is 300+ on the barometer, escalante will be running.

Roubideau barometer rising, plus warm weather for the next couple days should yield a decent flow for wed.

Colorado river basin forecast center has gunnison river flows dropping thur through the weekend. Bummer. Lots of folks itching to get out to escalante this coming weekend. Cold weather might shut it down.


----------



## jonny water (Oct 28, 2003)

We are going tomorrow, will be there around 4 pm and will possibly camp there tuesday night and run it again on Weds. I don't think we will be able to post a visual but my phone number is 720-273-nineteen ninety-eight if someone wants to try to hit me up. Don't know about cell coverage.


----------



## West Slope Or Die (Jan 27, 2010)

we took 3 laps on saturday. great level


----------



## CGM (Jun 18, 2004)

West Slope Or Die said:


> we took 3 laps on saturday. great level


Was the fin covered?


----------



## jasons (Sep 29, 2006)

*Flows this past weekend were too low*

I camped there Saturday night. Saturday during the day it was way too low. Sunday morning was lower. I will head down and check things out. Last year temps were warmer to get it going. Not too optimistic. I figured at best it would go mid week. We'll see. 
97O-9O1-Five626.

Jason


----------



## jasons (Sep 29, 2006)

*fin is mostly covered*

I will try to post a pic tonight. Fin has water over the top of it, looking upstream at it, you can see the rock.


----------



## jasons (Sep 29, 2006)

*fin is mostly covered*

I will try to post a pic tonight. Fin has water over the top of it, looking upstream at it, you can see the rock.


----------



## paddlehead21 (Nov 4, 2004)

leaving Durango tues mid-late noonish if anyone wants in!
9707596247
nick


----------



## JDHOG72 (Jul 18, 2007)

it's going. Just ran it twice. Fin is pretty exposed but not sure what it looks like at other levels. Level was higher today then yesterday. Super fun level in my opinion but it's the first time I have run it. I would go if I was you.


----------



## paddlehead21 (Nov 4, 2004)

will be at escalante wednesday solo, need someone to paddle with
970-759-6247 nick


----------



## jasons (Sep 29, 2006)

*Escalante Pictures*

Here are flow pics. Another way to tell flows is the upstream side of the bridge you cross on the way in. There is bedrock on the river right side. If it is almost all covered, this is the flow. My guess is when it is all covered, the fin is too.

Jason


----------



## steven (Apr 2, 2004)

falls runnable at current flow?


----------



## Clarkzg54 (May 17, 2006)

i would say the falls is runable, here is a link to a vid that has the falls being run at lower levels. (14:30) 
Summer Time on Vimeo


----------



## -k- (Jul 15, 2005)

Solid video by the way.


----------



## jasons (Sep 29, 2006)

*Escalante Flows 4/21*

Flows are still good. 
A crew ran it this morning. Flows were Med-Hi. This afternoon flows were Medium. Fin was covered.

Jason


----------



## ACC (Oct 30, 2003)

Rubi is up to almost 600 this a.m. and there's 2000 cfs coming in between delta and junction. Hope someone is out getting the goods, despite the weather. Moar photos please!


----------



## jonny water (Oct 28, 2003)

Tuesday was med-low. Weds was medium and today is probably medium-hi. A great time was had by all. No wood to report but with the water still rising, a looksy would still be in order.

Ran Buzzard yesterday evening as well and several river wide strainers (4), water was medium and non-stop. Pretty fun but still some boat abuse.


----------



## steven (Apr 2, 2004)

i think the fin is slowly dropping. seems like the fin gets covered at slightly lower flows than in the past. anyone agree?


----------



## steven (Apr 2, 2004)

john-
i think tues afternoon was a perfect medium flow, and wed. mid-day was hi side of medium. 
get it early morning for the highest flows.
i bet it was solid high this morning, but will be dropping over the next few days maybe.


----------



## jonny water (Oct 28, 2003)

Sure, I like to pump myself up too! So let's go with med-hi for Weds. The river was bank full and was most likely above flood stage today!


----------



## steven (Apr 2, 2004)

quick expert on the esca flows huh?
how many times have you been out there?


----------



## Claytonious (Jan 17, 2008)

*This Weekend?*

Anybody heading out this weekend? Late Friday?


----------



## xavierengle (Aug 4, 2009)

i'm probably headed escalante way from denver circa 6 AM on saturday if anybody wants a ride. i'll drive the early shift.


----------



## Roy (Oct 30, 2003)

I'm interested, but still watching flows to see if Esca drops out with the cold weather coming and what happens to Embudo. 

I'm thinking Embudo may be the ticket with the big chill they say is coming tonight...


----------



## steven (Apr 2, 2004)

anyone hit esca on thurs? bet it was goooood


----------



## st2eelpot (Apr 15, 2008)

Was fantastic on Thursday.


----------



## jasons (Sep 29, 2006)

*escalante today 4/27*

Anyone able to boat this afternoon?


----------



## jasons (Sep 29, 2006)

*Escalante is still running. 4/27*

I ran the gorge today. Fin was covered. I expect with tomorrow being warm, things should keep getting better for Wednesday. Weather looks like it gets quite cold Th, F, Sat. Not a very good outlook for the weekend.

Jason


----------



## Clarkzg54 (May 17, 2006)

anyone want to work out a shuttle tomorrow? i should be there around 11, otherwise i will be lapping in inner.


----------



## jasons (Sep 29, 2006)

If I can boat tomorrow, it wouldn't be until the afternoon.

Jason


----------



## ski_kayak365 (Dec 7, 2003)

If you guys boat tomorrow will you post current flows? Planning for the weekend, but with snow in the forecast, I'm unsure about the drive.


----------



## ACC (Oct 30, 2003)

From other posts, its pretty easy to see what's in store for the weekend. Its running medium, maybe high side of medium today (maybe tomorrow too). But it's no miracle creek, and will drop out just like everything else with cold weather thurs through sun. Go only if you like "low, low, low, low......"

Here's the headwaters forecast:
*Today: *Mostly cloudy, with a high near 55. Very windy, with a south southwest wind between 45 and 50 mph, with gusts as high as 80 mph. 

*Tonight: *A chance of rain showers before midnight, then snow showers. Some thunder is also possible. Low around 23. Very windy, with a west southwest wind 45 to 50 mph decreasing to between 20 and 25 mph. Winds could gust as high as 85 mph. Chance of precipitation is 80%. New snow accumulation of less than one inch possible. 

*Thursday: *Snow showers likely. Cloudy, with a high near 33. Breezy, with a northwest wind between 15 and 20 mph. Chance of precipitation is 70%. New snow accumulation of 3 to 5 inches possible. 

*Thursday Night: *A 40 percent chance of snow showers. Mostly cloudy, with a low around 14. Blustery, with a west northwest wind between 10 and 20 mph. 

*Friday: *A 40 percent chance of snow showers. Mostly cloudy, with a high near 35. West northwest wind around 10 mph. 

*Friday Night: *A 30 percent chance of snow showers. Mostly cloudy, with a low around 21. 

*Saturday: *A 30 percent chance of snow showers. Mostly cloudy, with a high near 40. 

*Saturday Night: *A chance of snow showers. Mostly cloudy, with a low around 27. 

*Sunday: *A slight chance of snow showers. Mostly cloudy, with a high near 42.


----------



## craven_morhead (Feb 20, 2007)

This cold rainy weekend crap is harshing my buzz.

.....


Get it? BUZZ.


----------



## Roy (Oct 30, 2003)

Patience, grasshopper...

No bitching about precip in CO...especially from kayakers.

Bust out the playboat and head to the South Platte!

:mrgreen:


----------

